# A film clip showing basic IJA pilot training...



## proton45 (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, here is another small film clip culled from the movie "Tsubasa No Gaika"...this one shows a montage of IJA pilots (and high school students) undergoing some basic flight training. The clip includes footage of students flying primary trainers...

I'm sorry but I don't know the name of the song (I hope that YouTube doesn't remove it_lol)...


Here is the clip; 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5LHK3eYohc_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 11, 2009)

Very interesting video clip, proton458)
Thanks!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool video Proton. 


Wheels


----------



## Glider (Oct 12, 2009)

I knew that the Japanese used gliders in their training but its the first time that I have seen it.

Many Thanks


----------

